# mysql 5.0.51-Dotdeb_0.dotdeb.1



## planet_fox (2. Jan. 2008)

Hi

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich ein update auf  5.0.51-Dotdeb_0.dotdeb.1 gemacht. Sei diesem Update ist die Navigation
von ModxCMS durcheinander. Ich kann auch nichts im Backend ändern daran er ignoriert das ganze. Ich habe die db mal 
auf nem server wo die alte db noch läuft eingespielt und dort gehts. Gibts ne möglichkeit das ich ein Dowgrade mache ?

Das einzige was ich finde, im PhpMyadmin sagt er mir



> Die Version der verwendeten PHP MySQL Bibliothek 4.1.15 unterscheidet sich von der Version des MySQL Servers 5.0.51.
> Dies kann zu unerwartetem Verhalten führen.


Aber das liegt warscheinlich daran das der apache1 von Ispconfig noch nicht 
den php-mysqlclient5 installiert hat.

Das Problem betrifft auch nur modx seiten joomla oder so gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2008)

> Aber das liegt warscheinlich daran das der apache1 von Ispconfig noch nicht
> den php-mysqlclient5 installiert hat.


richtig. Wenn das ISPConfig Interface und PHPMyAdmin gehn, kannst Du das bis zum nächsten ISPConfig Update ignorieren. Dann aktualisiert der Updater dass, solange Du libmysqlclient15-dev installiert hast.

Mit ModxCMS kenne ich mich nicht aus. Hast Du mal die Entwickler bzgl. Inkompatibilitäten mit aktuellen MySQL Versionen befragt?


----------



## planet_fox (2. Jan. 2008)

ist ein downgrade nixht möglich ?


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2008)

Du kannst ja mit apt-cache search ... mal suchen, ob das alte Paket noch da ist. Ein Downgrade kann immer Probleme machen, das die alte mysql Version möglicherweise nicht mit den aktualisierten Berechtigungstabellen zurecht kommt. Welche mysql Version hattest Du denn vorher?


----------



## planet_fox (3. Jan. 2008)

hab das mal versucht ging zwar mit bauchweh, aber ohne änderung. Ich hab aber noch nen ubunto server @home da läufts aber die version hab ich noch ned raus.


----------



## planet_fox (4. Jan. 2008)

Hi neue erkenntnisse,

Habe modx mal neu installiert bzw die navigationspunkte neue angelegt, sortierung geht. Also liegts nicht an mysql so jetzt vermute das es dann an den datenbanken selber liegt bzw an der tabelle wo die menüpunkte drin stehn.Nur wie passiert das, das ich nen update mache von mysql und dann hauts nur diese tabellen zam von modx . andere systeme haben ja auch kein Problem. Nur hab ich eine Modx seite mit 150 seiten und die alle neu Anlegen übelst  .


----------

